# meintraumziel.de



## Adele (23 Juli 2007)

Schon bekannt?

Als ich heute unter meinestadt.de googelte, öffnete sich ein Fenster mit folgender netten Gewinnmittelung:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Sie haben gewonnen. Sie wurden jetzt online, am Montag, den 23. Juli um 13: 50: 29 unter allen Besuchern dieser Seite als Gewinner eines Preises aus dem Reisebereich gezogen. Sehen Sie bitte gleich nach, ob es einer der Hauptpreise ist und klicken Sie hier..  xxx.meintraumziel.de

Herzlichen Glüclkwunsch

Nach Anklicken dieser Seite, der Neugierde halber und Übles vermutend, gab es nicht nur etliche bunte Bilder von Reisezielen, bzw. den Verweis auf eine Karibik-Kreuzfahrt als Hauptpreis bei Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel sondern auch eine recht groß angelegte Aufforderung zur Mitteilung der persönlichen Daten. 

Winzigklein und in hellem, schwer lesbarem Grau gehalten und per Tastendruck so gut wie nicht vergrößerbar waren indes die nett-dreiste Teilnahmebdingungen am Seitenende wie folgt.- im Original-Wortlaut - 

Meine Angaben dürfen von adRom, J.B. & B. GSR und Sponsoren und deren Partnerunternehmen verarbeitet und genutzt werden, (auch von externen Datenverarbeitern, Internet-Dienst-Anbietern und Lotterie-Gesellschaften). Die personenbezogene Nutzung wird ausschließlich auf die Organisationen und Unternehmen aus den verschiedenen Branchen beschränkt, die meine erkennbare Interessen und Wünschen entgegenkommen. Für diese Organisationen und Unternehmen dürfen mir Informationen, Angebote, Muster und Werbung per Post, er E-Mail oder per Telefon vermittelt werden. Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen und akzeptiere diese...

Und dann noch der Verweis auf die die Widerrufbakeit der Akzeptanz besagter Bedingungen und dass man auch ohne Zustimmung der Bedingungen am Gewinnspiel Teil nehmen könne. 

Allerdings hat mich Firefox quasi sofort aus dem Netz geschmissen, als ich das Impressum angeklickt habe. So konnte ich gerade noch lesen, dass es sich beim Seitenbetreiber angeblich um eine deutsche Holding-Gesellschaft handelt. 

Und just, als ich wieder meinestadt.de. kam auch gleich das Fensterchen wieder, nur mit neuer angepasster Uhrzeit.

Das war mir dann aber zu viel Glück auf einmal. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man  bei Teilnahme an diesem "Gewinnspiel" der Span per Mail, Telefon und Post Tür und Tor öffnet. Und mein Freund geht davon aus, dass sie irgenwie verseucht war, weil Firefox sie rausgeworfen hat.

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Adele (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: meintraumziel.de*

Uns sieh´ mal einer an, was ich gerade unter adRom gefunden habe...

[noparse]http://www.adrom.net/[/noparse]

Kennt die einer von Euch?


----------



## Adele (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: meintraumziel.de*

Gerade noch was dazu gefunden

[noparse]http://princo.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/vorsicht-bei-angeboten-von-win-a-cabriode-und-adromnet/[/noparse]


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: meintraumziel.de*

Derartiges ist mir auch bekannt. Ein Freemailer beispielsweise, gratuliert mir immer, dass ich in die engere Wahl der Gewinner eines BMWs gekommen bin. ich müsste nur mal eben meine Daten bekanntgeben. Ansonsten eben genau die selben Bedingungen
mit Datenweitergabe usw. Hinterher ist man dann um einige Abos von Newslettern und Gewinnspiel Anmeldungen usw. reicher.


----------



## drboe (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: meintraumziel.de*



Adele schrieb:


> Als ich heute unter meinestadt.de googelte, öffnete sich ein Fenster mit folgender netten Gewinnmittelung ...


Das ist recht verbreitet und leider nicht erst seit gestern. Siehe z. B. http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13753 von Dez. 2006. Allerdings: wer Payback nutzt, an Preisausschreiben teilnimmt, sich von Werbern via Telefon, an der Haustür oder auf der Strasse bearbeiten läßt und offenbar glaubt, man würde ihm etwas schenken, wenn er nur fleissig mit seinen persönlichen Daten um sich wirft, dem ist letztlich nicht zu helfen. Noch ärgerlicher ist es m. E., wenn die gleichen Leute sich dann aufregen, dass sie mit Werbung zugeschissen werden, ihr Mail-Postfach und ihr Briefkasten überquellen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Adele (1 August 2007)

*AW: meintraumziel.de*

Nur nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.. Ich hab´ noch nicht einmal eine Payback-Karte.....  Aber persönliche Daten gibt man auch preis, wenn man Waren über das Internet bestellt.... Oder per Post Bücher bestellt, wie etwa beim Weltbild-Verlag, der auch gerne dick aufgetragene Gewinnspiel-Briefe schickt, die gewöhnlich Werbung für irgendwelche Sammelwerke sind. 

Anders als bei der Teilnahme bei Preisausschreiben, wie sie in jedem Apotheken-Magazin zu finden sind, liegt meines Erachtens nach das Gemeine an diesen plötzlich auftauchenden Pop-Ups mit den verlockenden Gewinnmitteilung im Überraschungseffekt. Während ich bei irgendwelchen Preisausschreiben die Teilnahmebedingungen in Ruhe lesen kann, ist vielleicht der Computer-Nutzer bei diesen elektronisch verschickten Gewinnmitteilungen mit kaum lesbaren Bedingungen viel eher geneigt, sich bei der Freude über den vermeintlich sicheren Gewinn entsprechend weiter zu klicken.


----------

